# im slowly forgetting who everyone is URGET!!!!!



## reason (Jul 12, 2010)

I look at my hamster right now. I know shes a hamster. I know her name. I just... don't know who she is. I feel like I'm going to forgot who she and everyone else is soon.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

SMDDP said:


> I look at my hamster right now. I know shes a hamster. I know her name. I just... don't know who she is. I feel like I'm going to forgot who she and everyone else is soon.


I have had this worry for a couple of months, and what it boils down to is this is a "what-if" thought. I worried about this, and it has luckily not happened. I think what has helped me is to let go of control. If it does happen, it will happen and I will deal with it then. If you cognitively know people and animals names and stuff about them, take heart. Don't give yourself more stress and more DP.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Dp is a liar. It gives you false sensations. You aren't forgetting who your hamster or anyone else is. Dp is just causing a chemical reaction in your brain that makes you feel those things. When I first got dp I felt like I didn't know who I was, where I was, who my husband, kids, family, were. I seriously was like I can remember facts but I feel like I don't know them or myself. Everything seemed completely unfamiliar. That has gone away. It will for you too.


----------



## Scared&Confused (Aug 18, 2010)

I have this with my family, boyfriend, and even my dog. Its horrible but your not alone. I fear I'm getting amnesia sometimes.


----------

